# Power company worker hit by car on Christmas; driver flees



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Power company worker hit by car on Christmas; driver flees



> 12/25/2007, 10:03 a.m. EST *The Associated Press*
> EFFORT, Pa. (AP)
> 
> — State police are investigating a Christmas morning hit-and-run crash that injured an electric company worker in Monroe County.
> ...


What is the matter with some people?


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Lots of issues here.

Why in the world does a utility send a single person out in the middle of the night to do work that might involve being in the road. There ought to be a law.........During the day when people can hopefully see what's going on this would require traffic control and a flagman, at least on a state right-of-way.

Then, there are the folks who drive and can't/won't buy insurance and run from any problems to (hopefully) avoid legal issues. There's also the folks who haven't figured out that "don't drink and drive" applies to them too. Then there's a bunch of the current generation that "just don't want to deal with the hassle" and drive off. I'm not so sure that public floggings are such a bad thing sometimes


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard there was a lineman killed last week in Pa in a similar accident.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

itsunclebill 
"I'm not so sure that public floggings are such a bad thing sometimes"

Ever thought about running in '08"

Best Wishes


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> Why in the world does a utility send a single person out in the middle of the night to do work that might involve being in the road. There ought to be a law.........During the day when people can hopefully see what's going on this would require traffic control and a flagman, at least on a state right-of-way.


It's all about MONEY.
It's cheaper to send 1 man out and IF he determines more manpower is needed, he calls dispatch. Dispatch will then determine if anyone is available to help out the solo man.

Years ago, 2 man crews would respond - but not anymore.




itsunclebill said:


> I'm not so sure that public floggings are such a bad thing sometimes


Not such a bad idea.
:thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Celtic said:


> It's all about MONEY.
> It's cheaper to send 1 man out and IF he determines more manpower is needed, he calls dispatch. Dispatch will then determine if anyone is available to help out the solo man.
> 
> Years ago, 2 man crews would respond - but not anymore.
> ...


I can't believe this is happening. Is this utility National Grid by any chance? I know it's not ConEd.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I can't believe this is happening. Is this utility National Grid by any chance? I know it's not ConEd.


The story..I dunno...all I know blink is what I read....NY is closer to me than PA.

PSE&G (maybe it was GPU/FirstEnergy?)here in NJ sends out the one-man crews....like the guy I saw on Christmas night...on one corner of a darkened mountainous intersection.
I do know PSE&G sends the linemen out solo - I've played the game with a few stormy nights (HO calls POCO, POCO tells them call EC, EC calls POCO).


----------

